# FreeBSD 8.2-p2 MCP51 snd_hda no microphone



## Eudgen (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

I have ASUS M2NVP-VM motherboard with NVidia MCP51 High Definition Audio Controller. But snd_hda does not detect microphone.

uname -a

```
FreeBSD odin.valhalla 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Thu Aug 11 22:07:20 EEST 2011
root@odin.valhalla:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Thu Aug 11 22:14:30 2011
# Created: Thu Aug 11 22:14:30 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
gateway_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_nat_enable="YES"
firewall_type="/etc/ipfw_rules"
hostname="odin.valhalla"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_rl0="inet 10.0.25.1 netmask 255.0.0.0"
keymap="ua.koi8-u"
sshd_enable="YES"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

fusefs_enable="YES"

dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="rl0"

local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
atapicam_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

mixer

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  44:44
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
```

dmesg in attach

Anyone have any ideas?
Thx


----------



## mav@ (Aug 14, 2011)

There is not enough info. Show your _verbose_ (boot -v) dmesg.


----------



## Eudgen (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry for the long silence.
boot -v listing in attach


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2011)

Please post output to http://pastebin.com instead of putting people through unpacking attachments.


----------



## Eudgen (Aug 31, 2011)

My 'boot -v' on pastebin
http://pastebin.com/HxSiixGA


----------



## mav@ (Sep 5, 2011)

Please try to add such tunable in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid36.config="as=0"
```


----------



## Eudgen (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you, mav@
Your tric solved my problem:


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Recording source: mic
```


----------



## sir_dog (Sep 10, 2011)

Greatest thanks from me too, mav@!

On my motherboard (that is suchlike to TS's one - ASUS M2NPV-MX) I had the same problem. After I compared *boot -s* output on my motherboard with TS's output (I did *grep hdac*, not the whole output) I found them equal, added the line that you give above in /boot/loader.conf file and after my system rebooted MIC is working like a charm.

But would you please describe this line a bit more? Why nid36 must be associated to the group 0 - as I understood from the *man snd_hda* it means that it's disabled, isn't it?


----------

